# The worst team in the league in 2003-04: The Utah Jazz



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

John Stockton will be gone and he won't be replaced. Karl Malone will likely sign with a contender. The team will get absolutely nothing in return for these dudes. The only guys under contract for 2003-04 are: Greg Ostertag, Andrei Kirilenko, DeShawn Stevenson, John Amaechi, and Curtis Borchardt. I guess you may as well include Raul Lopez here, and probably Donyell Marshall gets re-signed, too. But what free agents will the Jazz be able to lure with their TON of cap room? Try Kenny Thomas, Kenny Anderson, and Steve Smith.

Fellers, here are your 2003-04 Utah Jazz, the worst team in the NBA:

PG Kenny Anderson--Raul Lopez
SG Steve Smith--DeShawn Stevenson
SF Andrei Kirilenko--Scott Padgett
PF Donyell Marshall--Kenny Thomas
C Greg Ostertag--Curtis Borchardt--John Amaechi

Who is this team's go-to guy? Donyell Marshall? Andrei Kirlenko? MAN! This team is TERRIBLE!

By the way--if you can give me a reason to believe that this ISN'T the fate of the Utah Jazz in about 13-14 months, I'd love to hear it! I just don't think any of the top free agents in the outstanding 2003 free agent class are going to be interested in coming to Utah--which means that the Jazz will have to throw their ton of cap room at mediocre veterans like Kenny Anderson, Steve Smith, and Kenny Thomas! UGH!


----------



## broshrddg (Jun 5, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Stockton and Malone*



> Originally posted by *robyg1974 *
> John Stockton will be gone and he won't be replaced. Karl Malone will likely sign with a contender.


I am not so sure about that. Why would Stockton retire? Stockton may be 40 and lost a step or two but is still playing at a high level. His assists and steals are down slightly but so are his minutes. Other than that he he was right in line with his career stats. Other than his bonehead play when he fouled out at the end of Game five he dominated the Kings series. He controlled the tempo of the game and forced the Kings to play Jazz basketball instead of Kings basketball. If other Jazz players would have stepped up the Jazz would have won. If he stays healthy this year he could play another year or two. Why walk away from the money if you can still play?

Malone's situation is very unclear right now. His contract is up after 02-03 season. He will need to make a hard choice as to what is important to him. The four things to consider are loyalty, money, championship, and all-time scoring record. There is no option where he can fill all of these. Even discarding loyalty there is still no team where he will have a chance at the scoring record, get paid $$$ and contend for a championship. If he decides championship is most important he will lose any chance at scoring record and will probaly play for part/all of the mid level exception. This is a huge pay cut from close to $20M. I am not sure there is anyone who will pay him $$$ but there are some crazy organizations so who knows. I think that a run at the alltime scoring record is the most important to him now. Where can he go and be a #1 option? I think he stays with the Jazz at a reduced price but still a little more than market and makes a run at the scoring record.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Malone...*

Well, yeah, you're right. Malone will have a big decision to make next July. Does he stay with the Stockton-less Jazz (sorry, I don't think there's ANY WAY he plays after next season), play for a lottery team, but be the #1 scoring option so he can eventually overtake Kareem as the #1 scorer of all time? Or does he sign with a contender for around $4-$5 mil/yr (think San Antonio, or Dallas, or the Nets) where he'll be a role player (but an IMPORTANT role player, do not doubt that for one second), but where he'll have a shot at a ring?

The decision Malone makes will really decide what his "legacy" will be. Re-signing with the Jazz, hanging around the league until he beats out Kareem, holding back this young team's development--sorry, Karl, don't expect to go down as one of the all-time greats if this is how you go out. But signing on with a contender, making a huge adjustment from go-to guy to sixth man, perhaps giving the team he joins that one final piece to the championship puzzle, going out a WINNER--well, he won't beat out Kareem this way, but who cares? And besides, who out there argues that Kareem is the best ever? NOBODY! And The Mailman was NEVER the player that Kareem was, NEVER! Record or no record, The Mailman will NEVER be considered one of the top ten (maybe not even top twenty) players in the history of the game! And he may even HURT his standing among the all-time greats by hanging around in Utah and gunning for Kareem!

You know?

So yeah, I am giving the dude the benefit of the doubt here--I'm saying that he takes off next summer. And that Stockton hangs 'em up, too. And that the team fails to lure A SINGLE ONE of the top free agents next summer. And that it is forced to sign unwanted veterans like Kenny Anderson and Steve Smith and Kenny Thomas. And that the go-to guy for the Utah Jazz will be DONYELL MARSHALL (assuming he re-signs with the team this summer, which he probably will).

I hope I don't have to tell you that, if yr go-to guy is DONYELL MARSHALL (who I like, but come ON, the dude isn't a go-to guy), well, you're going to go about 15-67, that's all there is to it. You DO know that, RIGHT? Take one more look at the 2003-04 Utah Jazz, the worst team in the NBA:

PG Kenny Anderson--Raul Lopez
SG Steve Smith--DeShawn Stevenson
SF Andrei Kirilenko--Scott Padgett
PF Donyell Marshall--Kenny Thomas
C Greg Ostertag--Curtis Borchardt--John Amaechi

GOD! They SUCK! Dear LORD do they SUCK!


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

Why don't you think Stockton will return?

I agree about Malone. I think he should win a championship. As long as he doesn't play for the Lakers I have no problem with him moving on. It would be great if he went to Sac, Dallas, SA or NJ and was a major part of dethrone the hated Lakers.

Talent wise I think Marshall can be a #1 option if he can stay healthy. I am not convinced he can stay healthy if he takes the minutes and the pounding of being the #1 option. 

I not sure it will be as bad as you say but it would be lottery for sure.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Dude!*

Why don't I think John Stockton will return? Why do you think? What incentive does Stockton have to keep on playing if Malone leaves (or even if Malone stays)? I mean, sure, you're right, he's still a very good player, he had a very good season last year, despite his age. But Stockton's not interested in sticking around just for the sake of sticking around. He won't be back after next season--he's not interested in feeding Donyell Marshall and Kenny Thomas en route to a lottery-bound season.

And as for Donyell Marshall being a #1 option: YOU MUST BE JOKING! Would there be a worse #1 option in the NBA? NOPE! Don't get me wrong, I like Donyell Marshall, he's a nice player, but he's not a go-to guy. And if he IS a go-to guy, well, you're looking at the worst team in the NBA. I mean, who is a worse #1 option in 2003-04? Richard Hamilton in Washington? Dajuan Wagner in Cleveland? Antawn Jamison in Golden State? Somebody for the Nuggets? I don't know, dude--I'd say that Donyell would be the worst go-to guy in the league.

2003-04 Utah Jazz: 15-67. If you don't think that this team is the worst team in the NBA by FAR, you're going to have to explain how and why. If you don't think that the lineup below is their 2003-04 lineup--

PG Kenny Anderson--Raul Lopez
SG Steve Smith--DeShawn Stevenson
SF Andrei Kirilenko--Scott Padgett
PF Donyell Marshall--Kenny Thomas
C Greg Ostertag--Curtis Borchardt--John Amaechi

--again, like I was saying, if THAT'S not the kind of starting lineup that Jazz fans will be forced to look at in November 2003, you're going to have to explain to me how and why! That's all there is to it!


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

Malone: Karl Malone is one of the best in history. Sure he never won a championship but point me to another power forward in NBA history whos been so consistent for so long. Plus he plays/played in a very competitive era. By you saying Malone is not even possibly in the top 20 of all time just shows what a complete xxxxx<b><font color=blue>(We do NOT call posters names here. Please do NOT do that again. Thank you for your cooperation. TR, administrator) </b></font>you are. Then again, how much can I expect from a guy with AI as his avatar.

Jazz being the worst team: The Jazz do look like they have a tough stretch ahead.. Possibly the post Larry-Bird Celtics. But they do have talents in Kirilenko and Stevenson. Lopez has yet to be evaluated, but he's young and fast. Of course, they will probalby endure a few losing seasons, but I think it is time for Malone to move on. He is hindering the development of younger players and his salary hit is huge. The best case scenario would be to trade Malone for younger talent but it remains to be seen if anyone is gonna take his contract.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Malone... again...*

You know what, if all you look at is career statistics, sure, Karl Malone is one of the top 10 players of all time, no doubt. But statistics lie, do you not know that?

Karl Malone can't hold Kevin McHale's jock. I'm not being some dumb Celtics fan, that's just the truth. I could come up with quite a few guys from the past 20 years who are better than Malone. And I LIKE MALONE! He's just not NEARLY as good as his career stats--the dude will finish second all-time in points scored, for the love of god--indicate, that's all.

But I'm not going to sit here and argue with you, believe what you want to believe.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Thats bold.

I think if Malone played on those teams that McHale played on you would be singing a different tune.

McHale was good but Malone is better. 

If you want to say he is not as good as his career stats, I agree, but McHale was not as good as the Celtics teams made him either.

And I hate Malone.


----------



## #1NuggzFan (Jul 23, 2002)

*Malone as a Free Agent*

I think it's very possible that Malone will sign with the Lakers for the Mid-Level Exemption. He signs with them, and he finally gets his Champinoship ring. Stockton should go there too, instead of retiring. He'll be too old to start but can be their backup PG and also get his ring.

By the way, I'm not a Lakers fan.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

DSteve will shape up and play good for the jazz, he just needs to stay outta trouble


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *sundevilPAT *
> DSteve will shape up and play good for the jazz, he just needs to stay outta trouble


He had only that one highly publicized problem. What he really needs is consistant effort and a jump shot. He willprobably get lots of minutes this year.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Why would Kenny Anderson or Steve Smith even consider going to "the worst team in 03-04" at such a late time in their career?
Realistically Utah is not the most attractive place to attact free agents.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DetBNyce *
> Why would Kenny Anderson or Steve Smith even consider going to "the worst team in 03-04" at such a late time in their career?
> Realistically Utah is not the most attractive place to attact free agents.


Which is exactly why such unattractive free agents will realistically end up signing on with such an unattractive team. If the Jazz swing and miss at top free agent after top free agent after top free agent next summer, well, they're going to have to sign guys like Steve Smith and Kenny Anderson, neither of whom will get any interest from a serious contender next offseason!

And guys, about Deshawn Stevenson: THAT GUY SUUUUUUUCKS. He'll be out of the league PERMANENTLY within 2-3 years.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Noone is coming to Utah, I don't care what you say. I know Steve Smith and he is not going to play for Utah. Also if they know they are going to be the weakest team in the league and have no shot at a championship why would they use it on over the hill type players, an maybe not use it on some young talent like undrafted free agents hoping to get some overlooked talent. If you haven't noticed NBA contract are guaranteed, meaning you have to pay it no matter what unless of course there is a major injury or somehting but that a different story. Giving Smith and Anderson will only further the rebuilding process by giving money to players they have no use for.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

This is one of the "funnier" threads I've seen in awhile. 

After the Jazz lose Stockton & Malone, they'll suffer the identical fate as most championship teams, ironically.

Philly, after Moses & Dr. J.

Celtics after Larry & Parish.

Pistons after Zeke, Rodman,  and Joe. D.

Lakers after Magic & company.

Bulls, after Jordan & Pippen.

Rockets after Hakeem got old & finally left.

That is interesting, if you get my drift.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I am a Chicago fan and stopped by the Utah site because I am curious about Marshall. It is interesting that over on the Chicago board, people are really hyped on the rumor that the Bulls are making Marshall an offer. Maybe that is a sign that we are the worst NBA team (oh yeah---we have been for a while). But we will be glad to have him. 

I agree with most of the consensus on this thread -- Stockton will be gone and Malone would probably be best off leaving Utah to play for a contender.

The only major disagreement I have is with the last post. Utah doesn't belong in that list of championship teams, because it has never won, and never will win a championship. Comparing Utah to the teams that reached the top is disrespectful to the teams that won the championships. Nobody lists the Minn. Vikings or Buffalo Bills among lists of championship teams. Likewise Utah.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> The only major disagreement I have is with the last post. Utah doesn't belong in that list of championship teams, because it has never won, and never will win a championship. Comparing Utah to the teams that reached the top is disrespectful to the teams that won the championships. Nobody lists the Minn. Vikings or Buffalo Bills among lists of championship teams. Likewise Utah.


That's why TheRifleman writes _ironically_ :


> After the Jazz lose Stockton & Malone, they'll suffer the identical fate as most championship teams, ironically.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The comparison of the impending downfall of the Jazz to the fall of championship teams is not, strictly speaking, "ironic." As you well know, "irony" is 1 - a statement in which the intended meaning of words used is the opposite of the usual and customary meaning or 2 - an event which occurs with the result opposite of that which is usual and expected (often highlighted by a parallel comparison to the occurence of a similar event in which the expected outcome does come to pass). In the posted example, there is a parallel comparison, but the result of each example is expected. 

Since the loss of any team's two best players will usually result in a plummet in the standings - including a good, but not great team like the Jazz (see for example the 70's Bulls with Sloan and Van Lier -- oh yeah, and Tom Boerwinkle), there is no irony in comparing the fate of the Jazz with the fate of championship teams. 

However, "Ironic" or not, I stand by my assertion that the woulda-shoulda-coulda (but didn't) Jazz shouldn't be mentioned in the same breath as true champions. 

Sorry for the rant. I would not normally address the use of irony on a basketball board, but the previous post jumped on me.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> As you well know, "irony" is 1 - a statement in which the intended meaning of words used is the opposite of the usual and customary meaning or 2 - an event which occurs with the result opposite of that which is usual and expected (often highlighted by a parallel comparison to the occurence of a similar event in which the expected outcome does come to pass).


It's IRONIC by definition #2. You just need to define 'not winning a championship' as an event. The Jazz never won a championship but will suffer the same fate as past champions. 

BTW - With the young players on the roster, the Harpring signing, the future cap space and the change in salary scale with the Lux tax, I think Jazz fans can be cautiously optomistic about the future.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

No, its not IRONIC under defiinition 2 or any definition because the fate suffered is suffered by champion teams and non-champion teams alike -- lose multiple star players and the team will likely start to lose.

As I said above, the "irony" argument really is a distraction from the thread, and I am sorry for that. 

As to the Harpring rumor, great job to Utah, if that proves to be true. A quality signing who will really help you guys out this year and who will make for part of a stronger "transition team" when (if?) Stockton and Malone jump ship. Attract some big names in next year's quality free agent crop and Utah may not hit rock bottom after all.

I only hope this means Marshall is coming to Chicago. I would rather have had Harpring there, but, you know, we could use the help.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

LOL!THISTHREADISFUNNY! :laugh: :grinning:


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

TOM B: I used to correct the grammar and spelling of people on sports chatrooms, and I finally gave up. But you haven't given up. Isn't that ironic? [That last part, it was supposed to be a joke, I hope you caught that.]

MATT HARPRING: Signing this mediocrity just proves my original point, fellers--NOBODY wants to sign with Utah. The Matt Harprings of the world are the only people who want to play here.

Does this signing make the Jazz better? Think about it this way. How many more games will the Jazz win this year BECAUSE they just signed Matt Harpring? Answer: ZERO.

It's starting to look more and more like the goal of this team over the next 2-3 years is to showcase Karl Malone gunning for Kareem's all-time scoring mark. NOT winning ballgames. It's going to be pretty pathetic to watch, don't you think?

However, I must say, that, if Malone sticks around, this team won't be the WORST team in the league in 2003-04. They will be the worst possible kind of team: a team that BARELY misses the playoffs with a veteran team. So they won't have young players who MIGHT keep getting better (besides Andrei Kirilenko), and they'll NEVER get a high enough lottery pick to nab a future STAR. It's not going to be fun, Jazz fans! It may be YEARS before you guys make it into the playoffs again! And I mean YEARS!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Roby, I agree with most of your last post. Harpring has an edge over Marsall IMO, but not by a dramatic stretch. That signing is basically a wash for Utah. 

I agree that if Malone stays, the Jazz will be in "limbo" -- not bad, but not in a position to get much better through the draft. 

My question is why are you so strongly convinced that next years' free agents will snub Utah? A player could do a lot worse than playing for Jerry Sloan.

As to the first part of your post -- yeah, caught the joke. Initially, Genjaro took a poke at me about the "irony" issue. I suppose I deserve the sarcasm you direct toward me for having taken the bait and making a big deal about it. From now on, I stick to talking about basketball.


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

After seeing Donyell sign with Chicago and Harpring signing with the Jazz, in my opinion, it looks like its time for the rebuilding stage for the Jazz. After Stockton/Malone finish up their respective careers, its now up to a pretty young group of Stevenson, Kirilenko, Borchardt, etc to take the reigns. I have no idea of which big time free agents would consider playing in Utah given the the team's futre scenario. Might be some tough times ahead for Utah Jazz basketball in the coming years.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> My question is why are you so strongly convinced that next years' free agents will snub Utah? A player could do a lot worse than playing for Jerry Sloan.


Utah should have cap room, a lot of it. But I just can't believe that, if a guy is getting two offers, one from the Jazz and one from, say, the Wiz, I just can't believe that very many players would opt to play for the Jazz.

Of course, if the best offer on the table is from Utah, yeah, I think that guy will be playing for the Jazz.

Remember when Chicago was way under the cap a couple of years in a row a few years back? They gave all their money to Brad Miller, Ron Mercer, and Eddie Robinson, because no top free agents were interested in playing for Jerry Krause and the worst team in basketball. Miller worked out alright, but the other two dudes were terrible signings.

I see the same sort of thing happening in Utah next summer. I think a guy would rather sign with DENVER, in fact, than with UTAH.

But, like I said, if somebody (Lamar Odom?) gets a better offer from the Jazz than he's getting from anybody else, he'll sign with Utah.

We'll see!


----------



## cashmoneymillionaire (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice censorship job. I guess only moderators get there say.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cashmoneymillionaire</b>!
> Nice censorship job. I guess only moderators get there say.


Noooo...the theme of the thread is about utah being the worse team in the future. Personal opinion of a poster, especially negative has no place on this thread. Many posters have "their say" as long as you abide by the guidelines. If you have a problem with this, pm Ron or rifleman...truebluefan


----------



## cashmoneymillionaire (Jun 9, 2002)

And I pointed out that it was a baseless. He even has the lineup with players from other teams on the Jazz. If that is the level of intelligence you require for moderators then I see why you like to censor the masses. New motto should be "Ignorance is Bliss and for pointing it out the moderator will Censor this." Great work.

Please quit jabbing the moderators here. You have a problem with us, report us to Ron and Rifleman. Talk basketball. No need to keep something going in public. truebluefan

Quit editing my post and I will quit calling you a nazi *******. I guess your view of freedom of speech is inline with that of Adolph Hitler. You see his post as ok but it was intentionally inflammatory to Jazz fans, but because he is a "supporting member" it is ok. He was not here to talk basketball or he would have some kind of factual information on who is on our team. Have to love the intelligence level of moderators here. Give a dollar get your name in lights.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> Remember when Chicago was way under the cap a couple of years in a row a few years back? They gave all their money to Brad Miller, Ron Mercer, and Eddie Robinson, because no top free agents were interested in playing for Jerry Krause and the worst team in basketball. Miller worked out alright, but the other two dudes were terrible signings.


I remember those days all too well. However, as I recall, the word on the street was that several NBA players, most notably Michael Jordan, were bad mouthing Krause to other players, accusing him of lies, and of having broken promises. These players helped steer potential free agents away from Chicago. Krause also had/has a notoriously chilly relationship with David Falk, which did not make the task of attracting top tier free agents to Chicago any easier.

I recognize that there is some difficulty in attracting NBA players to Salt Lake City simply on the basis of preconceptions, whether legitimate or not, about the city itself. However, the Jazz should not encounter the same obstacles the Bulls did and do face behind the scenes. I am not a Jazz fan, but I believe the predictions of the demise of the Jazz are a bit premature.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Jazz won't be the worst team in '03-'04. That spot belongs to the Clippers.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm sorry, but the Clippers, as long as they don't totally underachieve again, and their young players develop even slightly, will be much better than the Jazz.

A starting lineup looking like this:

Lopez
Harpring
Kirilenko
Borchardt
Ostertag


Is good for about 15 wins.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

how sad is it to have a lineup worse than my own nuggets last year! :laugh: 

(answer: very.)


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

An oldie-but-goodie! Where did this come from?

Utah is most definitely looking like the worst team in the league right now. Their starting lineup is:

PG Raul Lopez/Carlos Arroyo (are you kidding me?)
SG Calbert Cheaney (unless they get Stephen Jackson)
SF Matt Harpring
PF Andrei Kirilenko (you have to get the guy as many minutes as possible, and experimenting with him at PF is the way to do that)
C Greg Ostertag

Dear lord, fellas, that team is awful!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

awful is being too kind. :laugh:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Hello top 5 pick in the draft though to go with Puchulia (not sure on the spelling) that we got in this draft and is very promissing and Borchardt who hasn't played a game for us yet and Lopez who hasn't played a game for us yet (they were both out with injuries last season), Harpring & Kirelenko are good young studs already. A top 5 or top 3 it's looking like draft pick here could turn things around in a jiffy : )


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Clips will be better than the Jazz they got Brand, Ely, Dooling, Richerdson, Magette and if they get Odom back they could sneak into the playoffs.

Jaz are a lock in for a top 3 pick.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

I think the jazz and the hawks are going head to head for the title of worst team for 03-04.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> I'm sorry, but the Clippers, as long as they don't totally underachieve again, and their young players develop even slightly, will be much better than the Jazz.
> 
> A starting lineup looking like this:
> ...


Clips lineup is better with

C Ely
PF Brand
SM Odom
Sg Maggete
Pg Dooling

If Odom is gone than
its
Dooling
Richerdson
Maggette
Brand
Ely

that could be a 8th seed team but far superior than the Jazz.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> 
> 
> Clips lineup is better with
> ...


you forget kaman and jaric, i think both should be starting next season.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tha supes</b>!
> I think the jazz and the hawks are going head to head for the title of worst team for 03-04.


Woohoo! A title we can win!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> An oldie-but-goodie! Where did this come from?
> 
> Utah is most definitely looking like the worst team in the league right now. Their starting lineup is:
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> An oldie-but-goodie! Where did this come from?
> 
> Utah is most definitely looking like the worst team in the league right now. Their starting lineup is:
> ...


Nothing like bringing up an old post to gloat about how right you are before getting proved dead wrong so far...That's always fun.

Now, if Sloan wasn't coaching, this team most likely wouldn't have much success, but that obviously isn't the case.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow alot of people on this thread look really stupid right now


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> awful is being too kind. :laugh:


[GLOAT]This is my favourite. Gosh, I hope we're still above the Nuggets come april! [/GLOAT]


----------



## manutebolsmuscle (Nov 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Wow alot of people on this thread look really stupid right now


Wrong nuggets are way better.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Even though RobyG got Stockton and Malone right it was still a bad prediction. Utah sure did suck :uhoh: and a lot were wrong :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

<img src="http://img90.exs.cx/img90/3188/16757068_l.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Most of the people making fun of robyg probably also said Utah would suck. I know I did. If so, you really shouldn't be laughing at him.

He posted this thread in 2002, and Utah sucking didn't become popular opinion until 2003, so he was ahead of the curve, as usual.


----------

